# Canning Feta Cheese



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone Do any of you out there have a recipe for canning feta in olive oil any help would be nice I have looked online for recipes and it is very hard to find anything


thanks for the help
Stan


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've personally stored feta in brine for 1 year + and had it come out perfectly...
I'm not sure that cheese can be home canned.
Vacuum packed possibly..but not canned.


----------



## farmermike (Sep 17, 2012)

Stan.... do you still need instructions?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

No thanks I packed it in olive oil and spices with warm oil and put it in the fridge and it sealed the jars when it got cold 
Stan


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd try to make sure to eat it within a relatively short period of time, like 10-12 weeks. It's delicious! But meant as short term storage I believe.


----------

